# Dichte messen nach Archimedes



## Ide (29 Januar 2009)

So passt zwar nicht so ganz hier hin aber mal schauen ob etwas bei rum kommt.
Also ich muss von einer Wurst (ca.700mm lang und im Durchmesser ca. 90mm) mit lustigem brisantem Inhalt die Dichte ermitteln.
Bis jetzt wird die Wurst vorher gewogen, anschließend in Wasser geworfen und die verdrängte Menge Wasser notiert. Dann (logo) Gewicht_Wurst durch Gewicht_Wasser dividiert. Da das aber sehr aufwendig ist suche ich eine Möglichkeit dieses einfacher zu gestallten. 
Dabei bin ich auf den Herr Archimedes gestoßen. Dabei würde ich gerne die Wurst aufhängen->wiegen, danach die Waage tarieren und anschließend die Wurst unter Wasser tauchen. Anschließend das Gewicht_Luft mit dem angezeigten Wert dividieren und schwups habe ich die Dichte. Nur leider finde ich keine Hängewaage die eine Schnittstelle besitzt. Ich benötige diese um der SPS mitzuteilen wie se den Inhalt der Wurst ab sofort zu mischen hat.
Kennt jemand evtl. einen Waagenhersteller der so was im Programm hat?


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (29 Januar 2009)

Hi Ide,

kauf Dir eine Kraftmessdose oder Wägezelle z.B. von Fa. HBM die
B-Nr.: 1-PW2DC3/18Kg-1 für 194 € Liste (Plattformwägezelle) und 
nen Messumformer z.B.: AE301 für 391 € Liste. Aus dem Mess-
umformer kommen schon 0..10V DC analog zum angehängten 
Gewicht. Das Signal kannst Du dann in die SPS einlesen. 
Gute SPSen wie z.B. Siemens oder Beckhoff unterstützen direkt 
den Anschluß dieser Wägezellen (DMS).

Gruß FA


----------



## Sven_HH (29 Januar 2009)

ich denke bei Mettler findest Du so etwas.

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## hausenm (27 Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen an der Waagenfront,
die Lösung mit der kraftmeßdose (loadcell) ist ok.
bei HBM gibt es auch entsprechende Meßverstärker- ein 
einkanaliger NICHT eichfähiger reicht aus. Noch 2 Eingangssignale
spendieren (Tara und Kalibrieren) und dann sollte nichts dagegenstehen.
Bei Balkenwaagen auf die ev. Übersetzung des Balkens achten- hattte eine Reise in die Ukraine "gewonnen" weil Kunde diese Konstante änderte 
und dann immer falsche Werte angezeigt beka.
Solong
Michael


----------

